# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Implmenter une file Fifo

## Chakalaka

salut  tous, 

je me tire les cheveux  ::evilred::  pour essayer de faire un FIFO en VHDL je ne vois pas comment partager un compteur entre 2 processus (de lecture et d'criture) c'est le seul moyen de vrifier que ma file est vide ou bien pleine  ::?:  ya t'il autre moyen de le faire ! a existe des pointeurs en VHDL 

Merci pour votre aide  ::king::

----------

